# English guy wants to marry American girl



## jbstannard (Jan 20, 2013)

First of all hello, I'm new to this forum and after browsing it for months I thought I would register and make myself known.

I'm 23 years old and live in England, my girlfriend is a 21 year old college senior from Tampa. We met 2 years ago online (via a mutual friend) and have met in person every few months since then. She has just returned to America after spending 4 months here whilst she had online school and during that time we spoke about getting things ready for marriage/future. We have been dating for 1 year and 7 months and will likely get engaged this summer.

I want to know the best way to marry her, i.e best visas, best options etc. As long as we don't have to spend time apart when officially married, then I'm good.

Another thing to throw in the mix; I'm planning as is she, to attend a bible school in California this coming September, I would arrive on an M1-Visa (probably initially for a year but you can do a second year at the school) Is marrying whilst on the M1-Visa plausible and how would that work out? 

If I say was married in the fall or even next summer.

I would just like to know about the sponsorship and such like that and how this could work. 

Thanks for your time, and help


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Easiest is to file For a Fiancee visa ...the K-1
K1 Process Flowchart

for the affidvait of support she would need to earn a minimum $19k a year

or marry and adjust status when you become a student


----------

